

Verizon’s $20 iPhone Plan - stevewilber
https://medium.com/p/ce935d1aee5d

======
irunbackwards
Neat write-up, but I feel the primary usage of a smartphone is for when you're
NOT connected to WiFi. I can use Google Voice / Hangouts to make calls from my
laptop. Do you carry a hotspot or anything for on-the-go use?

~~~
stevewilber
The plan is $20 for 1GB/mo of LTE data, so you can make calls and use data on
the go. I might not have been clear enough about that in the post.

